# Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern



## ulli1958m (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo...ab wann oder ab wieviel meter entfernung haltet ihr es für sinnvoll beim feedern von der mono auf die geflochtene schnur (mit schlagschnur) zu wechseln???

hauptgewässer: 
see bis 10m tiefe

futterkörbe: 
von 30gr bis max 80gr mit schlaufenmontage oder auch method-feedern-selbsthakend mit 11mm boili am haar

gruss
ulli :g


----------



## Knispel (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

Überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

Bei Method Feeder ist es egal,wobei Mono einen Vorteil wegen der pufferung hat.
Bei normalen Feedern wird man auch mal einen Fisch mit Mono fangen, aber die zaghaften bisse siehst du nur mit Geflochtener .


----------



## Stoney0066 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

mit entsprechend sensibler spitze siehst du die zaghaften bisse genauso gut mit mono schnur! im see ohne strömung seh ich da kein problem! fluss wäre wieder was anderes...


----------



## Dunraven (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

Im Fluß würde ich auf geflochtener verzichten, die macht einfach keinen Sinn und spielt ihre Vorteile im Stillwasser aus. Bei Dir im See ist es dann so ab 40m auf jeden Fall sinnvoll geflochtene zu nehmen. Die ist da der Mono gegenüber ganz klar im Vorteil, zumindest wenn es keine starken Strömungen gibt. Da der See ja laut Deiner Aussage 10m tief ist, würde ich da normal immer geflochtene nutzen, außer Du bleibt im Nahbereich so um die 25m (denn durch die große Tiefe hast Du bei etwas über 30m auch schon wieder 40m Schnur draußen). Was Du beschreibst ist halt das ideale Einsatzgebiet für geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern (das und sehr breite Kanäle auf der anderen Seite). Eine etwas weichere Rute ist dann im Vorteil wenn Du nicht so richtig weit raus willst.

Also eine klare Empfehlung pro geflochtener, gerade in einem solchen See.


----------



## Chiforce (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*



Knispel schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht.




Meine Meinung dazu: "Voll und total."

(genausogut begründet.)


----------



## da Poser (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

Ich als Mathelegasteniker freue mich immer wenn meine rudimentären Kenntnisse doch zu was nütze sind.
Nach der simplen Formel a²(Wurfentfernung)+b²(Wassertiefe)= c²(Angeldistanz) kann man simpel ermitteln das bei 25m Entfernung und 10m Tiefe die Distanz bei etwa lediglich 27m liegt.
Wenn man durchgängig von 10m Tiefe ausgeht und sich das ganze als Dreieck vorstellt relativiert sich das Ganze sogar bei größeren Entfernungen.
Bei 80m Wurfweite sind das nur rund 81m Angeldistanz.
Schnurdurchhänger hier mal nicht eingerechnet, kann man grob davon ausgehen dass die Schnurlauflänge bei den meisten Gewässerprofilen weniger als 5m über die Wurfweite hinausgeht.

Ansonsten stimme ich mit Dunraven überein, je nach Strömung liegt die Entfernung ab der Geflochtene in Punkto Bissanzeige sinnvoller ist bei 25-30m.

Natürlich gibt es noch andere Faktoren wie abriebträchtiger Untergrund, wirtschaftliche, oder schlicht und einfach Bequemlichkeit um auch bei größeren Distanzen auf Mono zurückzugreifen.


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

hallo und danke für die ersten antworten #6

dennoch habe ich eine weitere frage...
wenn ich mit geflochtener schnur feeder habe ich das problem das es echt ein paar min dauert bis ich spannung ( schrittweise 6- 8 umdrehungen der rolle )zum futterkorb bekomme...das liegt meines erachtens daran das die schnur lange braucht bis sie sinkt...mit spülmittel habe ich auch schon versucht...bei der mono geht es viel schneller 

kann ich den vorgang des spannens der schnur irgendwie noch beschleünigen?
gibt es eine sinkende geflochtene schnur wie bei den mono schnüren?

gruss
ulli


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

Moin Ulli.
Bei dem Dreckswetter kann man auch nur surfen und nich angeln, ne?!
Sinkendes Geflecht gibt's einige, siehe z.B. hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=104023
oder google mal, da findest du auch schnell was.
Genutzt hab ich eine solche noch nie.

Spülmittel kann nicht vernünftig funktionieren, da es die (Mono-)Schnur nur entfettet und dem Wasser die Oberflächenspannung nimmt, das normale Geflecht schwimmt aber selbst.


----------



## ulli1958m (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

moin moin...

ein kollege sagte mir gestern das ich *keine* sinkende geflochtene schnur zum feedern nehmen soll, da diese sich auch sehr schnell auf dem gewässergrund trotz spannung ablegen kann und somit die bissanzeige beeinträchtigt/verschlechtert....ist die aussage richtig??

durch die vorgeschaltete schlagschnur müßte das problem doch behoben sein oder?

verwendet einer von euch sinkende geflochtene schnur beim feedern....wenn ja welche?

gruss
ulli #h


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Meine Meinung dazu: "Voll und total."
> 
> (genausogut begründet.)



Schliesse mich an. Hatte auch ne geflochtene drauf. Bin aber wieder auf mono umgestiegen. Komme damit besser klar und fange immer zufriedenstellend. (Feine Spitze und gut is)


----------



## MAST_PROD (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

Ja, ich habe mit der STREN SINKING BRAID sehr guter Erfahrungen machen können, sinkt sofort ab und lässt sich gut spannen ohne METERWEISE  einzukurbeln...

Hat super geklappt kann ich nur weiterempfehlen...

Zur Zeit fische ich eine Mono von Spider Wire XXX Mono in 0,22 und läuft optimal.


----------



## Dunraven (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

Ich glaube es ist im April Blinker, da hat der Schlögel mal die Vor-/Nachteile von Mono und Geflecht beim Feedern gegenüber gestellt. Die Tabelle sprach dann klar pro Geflecht wenn es nicht gerade in der Strömung war. Gut das ich bei 4 Abos ein wenig hinterherhinke beim lesen, so war ich erst gestern drüber gestolpert.  Der beantwortet Deine Fragen recht gut. Auch teils die nach sinkender, da er darauf hinweist das die eine sehr viel geringere Tragkraft hat als nicht sinkende. Ich habe sinkende noch nicht probiert, daher kann ich nichts dazu sagen. 

Wichtig ist btw. auch der Grund. Die ganzen Vorteile einer geflochtene sind hinfällig wenn man starken Abrieb hat durch Muscheln, ect. Da ist Geflecht im Nachteil und hat auch nicht mehr den Vorteil günstiger zu sein als Mono.


----------



## ulli1958m (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

DANKE für die bislang gegeben antworten #6

die STREN SINKING BRAID habe ich leider nur in der schnurstärke ab 0,16 plus gefunden...mir würde eine 0,10 bis 0,12er schnur reichen...allerdings noch keine gefunden ;+

ich muß nochmal diese frage stellen:
das ich *keine* sinkende geflochtene schnur zum feedern nehmen  soll, da diese sich auch sehr schnell auf dem gewässergrund trotz  spannung ablegen kann und somit die bissanzeige  beeinträchtigt/verschlechtert....*ist die aussage richtig??*
durch die vorgeschaltete schlagschnur müßte das problem doch behoben sein oder?

Gruss
Ulli


----------



## MAST_PROD (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

Die Stren gibts auch in 0,10mm mit einer Tragkraft von 5,7kg.

Zu deiner Frage: 

Ich habe die Schnur immer absinken lassen und minimal nachgestrafft, dass ganze hat gut gefunzt und hatte dabei eine gute Bisserkennung, ich bin durchaus zufrieden.

Falls du dich doch für eine Mono entscheidest, empfehle ich dir die Spider Wire XXX Mono. Die fische ich zur Zeit selber und kann mich nicht beschweren. Probier es einfach mal aus |supergri|supergri

PETRI


----------



## wisokij (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

Ich hab mir dieses Jahr eine Distance Feeder-Rolle gekauft und mich auch mit der Frage herumgeschlagen, geflochten oder Mono!

Paar Stunden hier im Forum gelesen und mich entschieden auf eine Feederrute ,die Shimano Power Pro draufzuspulen. 

Ich angel gerne mit einer Rute so bis 30m und mit der anderen weiter draußen. 

So anschließend ab ans Wasser und meine beiden Ruten ausgeworfen(beide identisch). Die Grundeln ließen nicht lange auf sich warten  und ich hatte den direkten Vergleich in der Bissanzeige.Man kann sich das bildlich so vorstellen, das auf der geflochtenen eine große Barbe anbeist und auf der Mono ein kleines Rotauge, so unterschiedlich sind die Bissanzeigen. 

Wurfweite: 
Ich muss zugeben ich war einwenig geschockt, erster Wurf mit Speedfeeder 65m, das hab ich mit der 0,28 Monofi nie erreicht, dazu kam natürlich auch die neue Rolle.

Bis heute mit ca 4m Schlagschnur keinen einzigen Fisch verloren. Ich seh in der geflochtenen für mich noch einen Vorteil. Meine Feedermontagen sind jetzt  alle ca 4m lang und werden einfach am Wasser angeknotet.


----------



## Molke-Drink (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

Ich fische seit Jahren mit geflochtener,sogar auf der Picker und fange damit...Also warum nicht?


----------



## MAST_PROD (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

Welche geflochtene benutzt du???

Werde mir auch welche draufspulen lassen aber bin noch auf der suche.

Welche Montagen bzw. Schlagschnüre benutzt ihr und seit ihr damit zufrieden???

Was haltet Ihr eigetnlich von der Nanofil??? Sinnvoll oder eher Quatsch???

Gruß


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

Ich fische auch nur geflochtene auf der Feeder , als Schnur Fireline (und nie Probleme). Schlagschnüre fische ich in den Sinne nicht,bei Körben bis 50 gr die Feederrigs von Browning aus Powergum, bei schwereren Körben eine Schlaufenmontage aus Mono verbunden mit einen Feedersnap.


----------



## MAST_PROD (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

Die FeederRigs von Browning habe ich auch eine Zeit lang gefischt. Für Weisfische und kleinere Karpfen funktioniert das ganze aber sobald was größeres am Haken ist reißt der Rig.

Gibt ja auch keine Angaben zwecks Tragfähigkeit usw.

Sinkt deine Fireline gut ab oder musst noch ordentlich nachstraffen???

Gruß


----------



## Aal_Willi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

@MAST_PROD

Ich feedere eigentlich auch ausschlisslich mit Geflecht,
z.B. Spiderwire Stealth oder Camo, bin bestens zufrieden.
Als Puffer benutze ich Maxima Chameleon (0,20-0,27) bzw. auch die Adrenalin von Korda (nur 0,30er).
Diese beiden Monofilen sind sehr dehnbar und puffern
a. die Spitzenbelastung beim Wurf b. verhindern ausschlitzen. c. man kann sehr feine Montagen binden im
Vergleich zum Powergum von Browning d. sehr preiswert
weil man ja nicht viel Schnur benötigt.
Bei leichten Gewichten oder beim Pickern reicht es 50cm
vorzuschalten, es ist auch besser wenn Korb oder Gewicht
auf der Mono läuft, nach Meiner Meinung. (wg. Reibung)
2 Rutenlängen Schlagschnur verwende ich nur bei sehr 
schweren Korbgewichten.

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

Muss nicht nachstraffen -angle aber fast nur in Gewässern unter 2m Wassertiefe.


----------



## MAST_PROD (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

Bei 2m geht das ja, ich hatte gestern eine Stelle beim Hegefischen gezogen die zwischen 8 - 10m war. Steilufer praktisch.

Die Camo hab ich mir auch schon überlegt gehabt. Würde aber gerne eine farbige haben (Gelb oder Rot) damit die gut sichtbar ist.

Mit der Stren Sinking Braid gings zwar gut aber MANN möchte halt immer was eues probieren. #q

GRUß


----------



## Dunraven (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

Ich fische die PowerPro 8 lbs. Gibt es in gelb, grün, rot und ich vermute auch die 8 lbs gibt es jetzt in weiß. 
Schlagschnur mit Schlaufenmontage, die Schlagschnur doppelte Rutenlänge + 1-2 Kurbeldrehungen.


----------



## MAST_PROD (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

Ja die habe ich auch schon entdeckt... 

Gelb wäre eigentlich optimal ist eine Überlegung wert...

Was benutzt du als Schlagscnur???


Gruß


----------



## Aal_Willi (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*



MAST_PROD schrieb:


> Gelb wäre eigentlich optimal ist eine Überlegung wert...


 
Aber was versprichst Du Dir von der gelben Geflechtsschnur?
Wenn man mit Geflecht feedert erkennt man alle Bisse an der
leicht gespannten Spitze, beim Fallbiss entspannt sich die 
Spitze.
Ist nur mal Interesse, vielleicht gibt es ja einen ganz wichtigen Grund.

Gruss, Aal_Willi

P.S.
Das der Schlögl mal ROSA drauf hatte weiss ich,
vielleicht hatte er einfach keine andere Schnur #c


----------



## MAST_PROD (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

Ja ist klar das ich das an der Spitze erkenne.
Muss ja nicht Gelb sein kann auch eine andere Farbe sein.

Ich schaue auch oft auf den Punkt wo die Schnur das Wasser trifft.
Da ist eine farbige Schnur vom Vorteil... 

Aber im großen und ganzen hast du Recht spreche ja auch nicht dagegen, vielleicht auch ein persönlicher TICK..


----------



## Dunraven (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*



MAST_PROD schrieb:


> Ja die habe ich auch schon entdeckt...
> 
> Gelb wäre eigentlich optimal ist eine Überlegung wert...
> 
> ...



Aktuell probiere ich die Quantum Salsa da sie rot ist. Wollte eine gut sichtbare Schlagschnur um leichter zu erkennen wenn sie sich mal um die Spitze gewickelt hat. Bei der Mono habe ich eine neongrüne drauf, aus dem selben Grund. Da ich dort keine Schlagschnur fische ist die komplett farbig. Ansonsten sehe ich in einer gelben geflochtenen mit Schlagschnur auch keinen großen Vorteil, allerdings auch keinen Nachteil.


----------



## MAST_PROD (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

Entschieden.

Wird die Power Pro. 
Durchmesser noch unklar.

Habt ihr euere Rolle komplett mit Geflecht bespult oder unterpuffert mit einer Mono.??

Gruß


----------



## Dunraven (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

Ich hatte mir 270m Rollen gekauft und eben damit 2 Rollen befüllt (denn 100m Würfe schaffe ich sicher nicht mit der Präzision, und selbst da habe ich dann noch genug Reserve). Auf gut deutsch, nimmst Du Großspuhle dann 150m auf die Ersatzspule druff und daran eine 0,30mm Mono (als Beispiel) knoten und weiter füllen. Dann auf die Hauptspuhle umspuhlen. Hast Du keine Ersatzspule, dann musst Du eben auf zwei andere Rollen erstmal umspulen.


----------



## Molke-Drink (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

Lass dich wegen dem geflecht bei deinem Tackledealer beraten aber PowerPro ist schon ok,nimm bloß nicht diese Nanofilkacke die so dünn ist und super viel halten soll :m
An deiner Stelle würd ich auch noch 2xRutenlänge schlagschnur davor schalten,schadet nie wenns etwas mehr federt


----------



## MAST_PROD (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

Verstehe, hatte ich mir auch so gedacht...


----------



## MAST_PROD (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

Sodala,

wird die PowerPro etz bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher welche Stärke ich nehmen soll... 

Hab 2 Optionen

0,165mm und 0,20mm.

Ich weiß jetzt werden mich manche fragen wieso ich nicht die 0,10mm nehme aber die gibts nicht im Angebot :m...

Was sagt Ihr dazu???


----------



## Dunraven (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

Die sind beide viel zu dick.
Die 0,19mm ist 15 Lbs, das kommt in Norwegen an der leichten Pilkrute zum Einsatz und die andere müsste dann 10 Lbs sein, das ist meine Schnur zum Hechtangeln. Real sind die auch noch etwas dicker. Soll der Händler dir eine dünn besorgen oder Du bestellst online. http://www.tackleking.de/powerpro-angelschnur/170-230m-powerpro.html


----------



## MAST_PROD (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Schnur beim Feedern*

Serwus,

habe mir die Berkley - Whiplash Crystal in 0,10mm geholt und die taugt sehr gut zum Feedern/Pickern.

Kann ich nur gutes zu sagen!!!

Trotzdem Danke für die vielen Antworten...

Gruß


:m:m


----------

